# Working aluminum



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2012)

2 questions, I have a woodchuck and am trying to turn 6061 aluminum. Getting lots of noise and it is beating up the insert. I've tried to pull the tool through the metal the same way a metal lathe would and that didn't work that well either. So far I found if I turn the tool on an angle and use it like a skew and turn at medium speed it seems to work better. I'm using the R4 insert. Is there an easier/ quieter way? Any suggestions on ways to make it easier? 
 Also what is the best way to polish aluminum? I'm going for a bright finish.


----------



## jmbaker79 (Jun 15, 2012)

I also use a r4 cutter, but use it on an angle. My carbide tool is square but not in line with the cutter so it is natural to use it this way. Seems to cut well! Check out the aluminum pen tutorials for polishing. I use a buffer set up on the lathe with two wheels for either a satin or high gloss finish. They sell metal buffing compounds at lowes etc. they carry a few types from light to high gloss compound in stick form.


----------



## Rich L (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm anxious to hear the answer to that being a metalhead but I think some basic principles apply. Aluminum doesn't turn like wood - it will grab and chatter like crazy if your tool is not sharp and _rigid_. Get your tool rest as close as you can and just shave it. Don't rush it. You're not going to peel off a long swarf spring like a metal lathe. There are anecdotes on the web about folks doing this with some success. If you're just removing a little bit a bastard file will take off material just peachy at around 200-300 RPM.

Polishing - I've used very fine sandpaper (2000) and then buffed. Hand polish with Simichrome works well, too.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Jun 15, 2012)

i used my round insert and had pretty good luck. i doubt you will ever get rid of all the chatter, noise, with holding tool by hand but with practice is diminishes some. you do have a bit of polishing to do for finsih. remember you are nowhere as rigid as a metal lathe and chatter will be part of the deal. the tool i got from nikitas works quite well i must say. did one the first day i had it and pen turned out pretty well. 
slow down, steady and firm hand. relatively lite cuts.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I"ll try the round insert next time. I was hopeing for a "magic bullet" answer, but alas it all once again comes down to practice and hard work. :biggrin:


----------



## Rich L (Jun 15, 2012)

being the admitted metalhead could you guys please edify me 

How far is your tool rest from the work piece when you're turning aluminum with a hand held tool?

These inserts you're talking about are fairly large (from a metalhead point of view) and in the metal world a large insert, like a round one, is used for roughing and requires lot of stability and in some cases horsepower. In wood I can see it not mattering much. With the square inserts I can see using the point with not too much of a problem if you are close to the workpiece. I certainly understand the objective.

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a thought ... What about making a tool that uses metal lathe inserts?  You could even buy the holder and mount it in a wood handle?  I haven't gotten around to this but I've been thinking about it.

Here is Grizzly's offerings  Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories

AK


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oops, that link was to complete tools, this is a link that shows the inserts I was referring to.  Cutting Tools - Cutting Tools - Carbide Inserts - Busy Bee Tools and TURNING TOOL SET OF 4PCS 5/16IN. - Busy Bee Tools

AK


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jun 15, 2012)

Where did you get the 6061? Would go awesome on an M4 or 5.56mm kit !


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2012)

onlinemetals.com They have just about anything you might need.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2012)

Rich L said:


> being the admitted metalhead could you guys please edify me
> 
> How far is your tool rest from the work piece when you're turning aluminum with a hand held tool?
> 
> ...



My rest is about 1" away to clear the chuck.  I could try use just the corner of the insert and see how it does. The round insert would have less area in contact with the blank as it cut as compared to the square one. I'm going to try get my rest closer to try reduce chatter.


----------



## Rich L (Jun 15, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> My rest is about 1" away to clear the chuck  .  I could try use just the corner of the insert and see how it does. The round insert would have less area in contact with the blank as it cut as compared to the square one. I'm going to try get my rest closer to try reduce chatter.



I added the ""  

I think if you did like you said and moved closer and used the point of the square you'd have much better success. Closer like 1/8"  - you need leverage and rigidity.

2¢

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## corian king (Jun 15, 2012)

I have turned over 100 aluminum pens.I use the "rotondo" that I picked up from a fellow member here.It is a round tip and I haven't had any problems with it so far.
I can tell you that turning aluminum really eats up a carbide tip pretty fast.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 16, 2012)

Switched to the round insert. It seemed to work better. Little hard to tell because I had less piece sticking out of the chuck. With the woodchuck you can't put the rest within 1/8" because the tool is rather "tall" and has a taper on the front. I had the rest moved in more because I wasn't using the tailstock. 
 Aluminum does chew up the insert.


----------



## yort81 (Jun 16, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Online Metal Store | Small Quantity Metal Orders | Metal Cutting, Sales & Shipping | Buy Steel, Aluminum, Copper, Brass, Stainless | Metal Product Guides at OnlineMetals.com They have just about anything you might need.



I was just there yesterday!  They have the best prices and no minimum qty!


----------

